# Stage 1 discussion (spoilers - duh)



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

It's been hours since the stage ended... and no full discussion thread about the stage? No rampant speculation and premature conclusions about who is the leader of Astana? How odd...

Anyway, amazing second half by Cancellera. Picked up over 20 seconds in 8 kms or so. Too bad there wasn't more footage of him charging around those tight corners. I expected him to win, but he was in a different league than anyone else. Contador and Kloden both did a little better than I expected. Thought Wiggins had a good stage. Evans, too. Armstrong ended up about where I thought he would. He was probably hurt a bit by his early start. He does look strong. Astana is going to be scary in the TTT.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i thought evans would have been top 3, based on his TT earlier this year. i guess he was close.

i think they didnt have as much camera time on fabian because they showed his entire ITT at tour de suisse

zabriskie didnt do as hot as i thought. i noticed he was running Di2 again. maybe garmin is saving strength for the TTT. but dont tell cavendish...he might go off again.

lance looks trim! but he didnt look comfortable on the bike. a few knee-wings sections and checks of the gearing. LL mentioned they just got the new bikes a few days ago. but hasnt contador been on that frame since the dauphine? and it looked like LA was on the new SRAM return to zero shifters, but conti was not.

anyone watch versus and see the interview of lance done by frankie andreu? after all that has been said between those two, LA was pretty easy going.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I was wondering WHERE was George Hincapie??

Versus was going on about him 15 minutes before his start time at least...and then not a single video shot or mention of him for the rest of the coverage.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm at work. Missed almost the whole durned thing!


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

weltyed said:


> lance looks trim! but he didnt look comfortable on the bike. a few knee-wings sections and checks of the gearing. LL mentioned they just got the new bikes a few days ago. but hasnt contador been on that frame since the dauphine? and it looked like LA was on the new SRAM return to zero shifters, but conti was not.


I noticed that too. He seemed just a little tentative around those corners. I wonder if that might be the most serious issue he is going to face. Being off the bike in a high pressure race situation for so long might affect his confidence on fast, technical descents and tricky situations at high speed in close quarters. He made some comments during the Giro about how dangerous some of the descents were. Then there is his broken collarbone which I think was his first serious injury during a race.

Isn't rampant speculation fun?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it was about his third ride on the new time trial bikes - too bad they didn't get them earlier. Not the kind of course you want to be getting the feel for a new frame. Plus it looked like they were running the rear tires with too much pressure - skipped around a bit. 

Main thing I notice about LA is that on the flats his cadence is way down from what it used to be. That high cadence style takes phenomenal power output, which I'm guessing isn't there anymore.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Versus doesn't control the video feed. Although they were overlaying their own graphics package during the time checks and run into the finish. I know we go off on versus every year, but the change in timing graphics really got to me. I like seeing the rider compared to the leaders time, and then fall down the standings ladder. It helps you get a better idea where they are in the standings. Plus, I don't think versus was stopping the time. the old graphics, including as recently as the dauphine. 

OEH: you didn't miss much. David Millar locked up his rear wheel twice on one corner. that's about it. And you really had to look for the new tech gadgets.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Armstrong didn't look as fluid as he used to. Although he did a decent time, it looked like hard work for him compared to AC, LL and the others. 
Sastre will do fine, as will Andy Schleck.
Menchov's poor showing is a bit of a puzzle - maybe _this_ was his bad day?

Who would have thought there'd ever be a day when LA was 4th best in his team in a time trial?


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

The GC loser in stage 1 looks to be Mic Rogers. What's the deal with his time. TT is his prime speciality especially a course like this he should've had a much much higher standing. 

Menchov not the greatest time but don't write him off yet as he showed impressive explosive accelerations on the mountains where it counted to isolate his rivals. If he does the same here, he's still a serious threat, even to Contador who has a history of burning out.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

it was the prologue - a fit test nothing more and Lance hasn't always won the prologue 

22 seconds is nothing 

the TTT will separate LA/AC from everyone else most likely 

he has centered his training on climbing because this tour will be won in the mountains 

little premature on the condemnation kiddies especially when he has won the tour 7x


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

CARBON110 said:


> it was the prologue - a fit test nothing more and Lance hasn't always won the prologue
> 
> 22 seconds is nothing
> 
> ...


at least many of those kiddies know the difference between a prologue and a TT.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

weltyed said:


> Versus doesn't control the video feed. Although they were overlaying their own graphics package during the time checks and run into the finish. I know we go off on versus every year, but the change in timing graphics really got to me. I like seeing the rider compared to the leaders time, and then fall down the standings ladder. It helps you get a better idea where they are in the standings. Plus, I don't think versus was stopping the time. the old graphics, including as recently as the dauphine.
> 
> OEH: you didn't miss much. David Millar locked up his rear wheel twice on one corner. that's about it. And you really had to look for the new tech gadgets.


tech gadgets were in abundance - the newest TT frames all have reworked front ends that are pretty extreme - wouldn't buy one until there's some clarification from UCI on what's going to be enforced next year (a lot of the bars won't be legal).


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*The race is over*



oarsman said:


> It's been hours since the stage ended... and no full discussion thread about the stage? No rampant speculation and premature conclusions about who is the leader of Astana? How odd...


This is the RBR Pro Cycling forum. In here, before the race ever starts, we declare our speculations to be metaphysical certitudes. Any speculation or conclusions drawn after the race starts are considered hindsight.


----------



## chrs01 (Mar 5, 2009)

moabbiker said:


> The GC loser in stage 1 looks to be Mic Rogers. What's the deal with his time. TT is his prime speciality especially a course like this he should've had a much much higher standing..


He dropped his chain, twice.

What I found a bit curious was the fact that some riders carried water bottles. For such a short stage I wouldn't think there would be a need to take in fluids, and I'd be surprised if the technical nature of the descent provided any opportunity to do so.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I am with you on the missed Cancellara footage. Watching him handle the TT bike is magical and we totally missed it all. The GC stuff can take a rest for several days until the TTT. Fun to see the sprinters give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

chrs01 said:


> He dropped his chain, twice.
> 
> What I found a bit curious was the fact that some riders carried water bottles. For such a short stage I wouldn't think there would be a need to take in fluids, and I'd be surprised if the technical nature of the descent provided any opportunity to do so.


cotton mouth. 
One can get a very dry mouth just at the start of a TT. not lacking fluid but it's annoying.


----------



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

*On a related note*



weltyed said:


> LA was pretty easy going.


Did you notice LA chatting with Fernando Alonso behind the start house minutes before he started his TT? Can't imagine the 'old' Lance would have had any time for that sort of that thing. I guess age can mellow a guy a bit...


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

chrs01 said:


> What I found a bit curious was the fact that some riders carried water bottles. For such a short stage I wouldn't think there would be a need to take in fluids, and I'd be surprised if the technical nature of the descent provided any opportunity to do so.


I'd bet the bottles were empty (or virtually so).

Dry mouth at the start is handled with a throw-away bottle.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

The bottles are an integral part of the aero package on the bikes. Probably empty, but advantageous in the aero department.

Or so I've read on the interweb.


----------



## go do it (Sep 12, 2007)

Tour de France - Interview Alberto Contador I like the polka-dot jersey
Sat 04 Jul, 07:21 PM



This race has begun very well for me. It's good for the morale and the faith that my team has put in me. Today I had a very good feeling and it's definitely not disappointing to finish second behind Cancellara. He is so strong in this disciple and he's currently in great shape. I like the polka-dot jersey but my goal is, of course, to swap it with the yellow one. I think I'm in the best condition possible and, concerning the matter of leadership in the team, this should not be a problem. At any rate, we will all work together to ensure that one of us succeeds.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

it was also pretty hot and humid.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

stevesbike said:


> tech gadgets were in abundance - the newest TT frames all have reworked front ends that are pretty extreme - wouldn't buy one until there's some clarification from UCI on what's going to be enforced next year (a lot of the bars won't be legal).


but we have seen all the new front ends. the only new frame i hadnt seen was the cannon cadel was running. heck, we have even seen the specialized and s-works that were out today.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

den bakker said:


> at least many of those kiddies know the difference between a prologue and a TT.


den - eat it 

they serve the same purpose during the Tour's first stage 
( so much for your expertise ) 

PROLOGUE - ( in cycling ) a short preliminary time trial held before a race to establish a leader

good job jerky lol


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

prologue = 8km or less
TT = > 8km


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

Are they allowed to ditch the fd and small chain ring on the TT bikes?


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

> Are they allowed to ditch the fd and small chain ring on the TT bikes?


That's something I've been wondering too...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I got to watch Cancellara slay it. Well, up till I fell asleep and then rewinded the footage that is.

I came back from a 4th of July event and was at a friend's place, watched the darn race till 3 in the morning. Woke up and saw Fabian in yellow. Rewinded and then woke up again to see Contador in the polka dot.


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

Just curious, but do TT stages have a time cut? Could the sprinters and domestique type guys that have not GC aspirations just cruise along and come in whenever, or do they have a time standard like the point-to-point stages?


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Does anyone know how Boonen did today?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

moabbiker said:


> The GC loser in stage 1 looks to be Mic Rogers. What's the deal with his time. TT is his prime speciality especially a course like this he should've had a much much higher standing.
> 
> Menchov not the greatest time but don't write him off yet as he showed impressive explosive accelerations on the mountains where it counted to isolate his rivals. If he does the same here, he's still a serious threat, even to Contador who has a history of burning out.


Michael Rogers dropped his chain twice and had to stop to put it back on. That took time out.

Contador bonking at Paris-Nice doesn't mean he has a history of burning out.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

go do it said:


> Tour de France - Interview Alberto Contador I like the polka-dot jersey
> Sat 04 Jul, 07:21 PM
> 
> 
> ...



And there you heard it now.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

swuzzlebubble said:


> Are they allowed to ditch the fd and small chain ring on the TT bikes?


What?


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> Contador bonking at Paris-Nice doesn't mean he has a history of burning out.


You must've forgot the '07 Tour then, when Levi had to tow him up.


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

MaddSkillz said:


> Does anyone know how Boonen did today?


He finished 114th overall. 01:58 down.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

swuzzlebubble said:


> Are they allowed to ditch the fd and small chain ring on the TT bikes?


yes but they leave the FD on usually as a chain guide

they can do pretty much whatever they want with the gears, run a 4 speed rear and triple front if they really felt the need

i dont think they are allowed to used fixed wheel TT bikes any more though (and bike must have 2 brakes)


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

alexb618 said:


> yes but they leave the FD on usually as a chain guide
> 
> they can do pretty much whatever they want with the gears, run a 4 speed rear and triple front if they really felt the need
> 
> i dont think they are allowed to used fixed wheel TT bikes any more though (and bike must have 2 brakes)


There was an odd prologue at the Giro a few years back, just an 1100m straightaway. I'm pretty sure Stuart O'Grady used a fixed gear, not sure if any other riders did, but it wasn't illegal at the time.

You'd have to be insane to use one on any normal stage though, regardless of the rules.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

moabbiker said:


> You must've forgot the '07 Tour then, when Levi had to tow him up.


Of course, that was also 2 years ago when he had to limit losses in TTs and such too.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

alexb618 said:


> i dont think they are allowed to used fixed wheel TT bikes any more though (and bike must have 2 brakes)



You still can, and you only need a front brake as the fixed gear is a rear brake.

I would only use one for extremely flat TT's or prologues.


----------



## jcjordan (May 12, 2008)

moabbiker said:


> The GC loser in stage 1 looks to be Mic Rogers. What's the deal with his time. TT is his prime speciality especially a course like this he should've had a much much higher standing.
> 
> Menchov not the greatest time but don't write him off yet as he showed impressive explosive accelerations on the mountains where it counted to isolate his rivals. If he does the same here, he's still a serious threat, even to Contador who has a history of burning out.


In a interview for SBS he explained that he droped his chain twice and on one occasion it got stuck between the ring and chain.


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

Armstrong chatting (socializing) in the back with Boonen.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well*

Alberto made a strong statement about who's boss
Astana puts 4 in the top 10
I hope Garmin doesn't have all their eggs on the TTT


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

PG_Gary said:


> Just curious, but do TT stages have a time cut? Could the sprinters and domestique type guys that have not GC aspirations just cruise along and come in whenever, or do they have a time standard like the point-to-point stages?


25% of the winner's time. That would be basically 5 minutes down, for an average pace of 37 km/hour, or 23 mph. Last place was 3:50 down, more than a minute inside the time cut.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> Alberto made a strong statement about who's boss
> Astana puts 4 in the top 10
> I hope Garmin doesn't have all their eggs on the TTT


Garmin may well have. But they'll also look to get a good showing from VdV too so that's another thing they have going.

And maybe Wiggins or Dave Z for a stage too.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

CARBON110 said:


> den - eat it
> 
> they serve the same purpose during the Tour's first stage
> ( so much for your expertise )
> ...


*Moderators Note-*

Tone it down please, no need to get personal.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I thought the first stage was done very well. My fiance enjoyed the scenery the cameramen were throwing around.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

CARBON110 said:


> den - eat it


Serve something that is not completely BS and I'll consider it.


----------

